# Don't Be Shy



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Let's see some of YOU with your Hav's.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a cute picture!!
My most recent, my FB picture at the moment:

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Like I said , Don't Be Shy. LOL Molly looks related.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a recent photo of Rikky and myself. I can't believe he's already 9 months old.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't have a recent one of myself..but this is my husband and Whimsy taken last month.The little signature picture is me, but it was taken when she was still pretty little. Need to update it. Nice pics everyone!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are Kodi and me at Danforth Bay in NH about a week ago.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! I'm the photographer of the family so I don't have any - I will have to get one soon!

Janet: love little Rikky and his little white "hat"! Great colors!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Great pictures everyone! I'm the photographer of the family so I don't have any - I will have to get one soon!
> 
> Janet: love little Rikky and his little white "hat"! Great colors!


I'm USUALLY the photographer... get a little nervous when Dave takes my camera. And I have to set it up for him first.hoto:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Fun to put faces to names.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a great thread Dave. The only photo i have with me in it are two with Bailey, one when he was a baby and the other when we had a play date and Poornima took a picture of us. Otherwise I'm the photographer.

Molly and Gucci do look remarkably alike.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Fun to put faces to names.


That's what I thought Robbie. Funny how we imagine what people might look like. Lovely looking dogs. Love the color variety.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie and Geri, no excuses allowed.:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Geri , it's in the rules , that all moderators have to identify themselves . So you and Heather are not identified yet.


----------



## tlamann (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to teach DH how to use the camera...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tlamann said:


> I have to teach DH how to use the camera...


 Start teaching we want pictures. That's the no. one rule of this forum.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

well...I posted my dh earlier in this thread and now here I am.... 
I am always the person taking the pictures like many of you. John wasn't around so I just put the camera on my tripod and set the timer, grabbed whimsy and sat down before the timer went off. LOL Had to do it several times before it worked out. Not the best picture in the world. I know Whimsy was wondering what the heck I was doing. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a lovely picture . I can tell you know what your doing with a camera.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

whimsy said:


> well...I posted my dh earlier in this thread and now here I am....
> I am always the person taking the pictures like many of you. John wasn't around so I just put the camera on my tripod and set the timer, grabbed whimsy and sat down before the timer went off. LOL Had to do it several times before it worked out. Not the best picture in the world. I know Whimsy was wondering what the heck I was doing. LOL


You did a great job.

I love it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Whimsy, Tfhanks for the picture you both look so lovely! I love seeing everyone with their babies.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I forgot!!!! Geri and Heather, Pictures!!!!!!! Please, you both know how much we love pictures!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!...I like putting a face to the names here...love seeing the pups too!!
Try the tripod and timer sometime for a self-portrait...it was fun!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Thanks!...I like putting a face to the names here...love seeing the pups too!!
> Try the tripod and timer sometime for a self-portrait...it was fun!!!


A couple of years ago my son " borrowed" my two tripods. I don't have one anymore.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What I do have is an arm. That's how I take my own photos for my website ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No excuses!!! You can always prop the camera up on the edge of a table!:biggrin1:


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok --- The kids and I'll play. Taken last night when Lynda asked "How do you manage to keep them in your lap so long?".

Easy - I've got a pocket full of treats that they know is there....









Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Me, Yogi, and Patton (My son's Boxer pup)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache, 5 months, and me.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Teresita, Very cute picture of you two.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Stacy, Just looked at your's cute! My baby's also get on the back of a chair or couch and look out the windows for hours.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures. Keep em coming .


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Robbie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

at the park together, me and Henry


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! I'll get one as soon as Abby has her next bath!

Jim, can't believe how big Snickers is getting - they grow up too fast!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

*Pics of Buzzy and I*

OK, I don't think i have any where I look decent- but Buzzy sure does. Here are 3 of them (and I am a mess in all of them).


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rocky's looking a little scruffy in the photo.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love all the pictures it so great to see everyone with their pups.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Ok --- The kids and I'll play. Taken last night when Lynda asked "How do you manage to keep them in your lap so long?".
> 
> Easy - I've got a pocket full of treats that they know is there....
> 
> ...


Kodi drives me NUTS if I try to sit with him with any cookies in my pocket... he just keeps nosing, sniffing and/or digging at the pocket. Fortunately, he LOVES to snuggle without the cookies. When he was the ages your guys are, he was too "busy" for a ton of lap-time. But now he plays hard then calms down and sleeps hard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> Ache, 5 months, and me.


Cute cute cute! Ache looks like he's going to be another good-sized Hav! He looks like a big boy for 5 months!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

This was taken last winter, but is typical of how we spend our afternoons! I work as a knitting designer, and used to knit in a chair, but got the small couch when it became obvious that both dogs wanted to share my space. Cosy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

amazing how so many havs look like their owners. :biggrin1:
Ever wonder why? http://www.scienceagogo.com/news/20040301230043data_trunc_sys.shtml


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, Karen. Ache is 9 lbs and she will be 6 months on Nov. 3rd. I hope she doesn't get too big...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm new around here, and I have lots of pictures!!

This is the only one of ME with Tillie, it is the day we fell in love with her!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How could you not fall in love with Tillie? Such a cute face!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love seeing all of our Havs and their humans. Getting to know all the new members is great, and catching up with old timers, too. It's grat to see Cordelia and Henry!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh!!!! I just love these photos. You might not realize it yet...but the pictures of us and our pups become so important and precious years latter. Myself I had a Shih Tzu rescue Poohkey...my heart dog...I have NO pictures of us together. Lots of him and with other family members...but none with us together in 11 yrs. So today even my granddaugher age 7 takes many pictures of me and the babies and one thing I know, pictures today I say "ooh I look sooooo insert....fat, old, bad, in a few years: What was I thinking we look good!!!! Or, I remember this!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I realized the same thing - I had no recent pics of me and Henry, so I brought my camera out on a walk and asked another dog-owner to take my pic! So glad I did. Thank you for this fun photo assignment.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, what a great thread you started. I love all the photos. One of these days I'll stop someone in the street and try to get one of me with . . . someone.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Dave, what a great thread you started. I love all the photos. One of these days I'll stop someone in the street and try to get one of me with . . . someone.


 Yeah I know how you women like pictures. LOL No actually I like em too. So where's the picture gelbergirl. 

We want a picture of your streetwalking. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

My pic is post #32, but here is a bonus pic - me, Henry and Diva (owned by lady who took my pic) Enjoy !


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi All - Here's a picture of me with Eli. Sorry for the poor quality. The camera isn't the best and the 10 year old taking the picture wasn't very confident. I also posted a few pics I took of Eli the same day.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

seems like we have a lot of white and/or cream dogs!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Evelyn - I've become a total Hav snob! I don't like when people assume Eli is a Maltese. It's completely understandable because of his coloring and size. Of course, there's nothing wrong with Malteses. They are very pretty dogs and I'm certain they are lovely in their own way. :biggrin1:


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> Evelyn - I've become a total Hav snob! I don't like when people assume Eli is a Maltese. It's completely understandable because of his coloring and size. Of course, there's nothing wrong with Malteses. They are very pretty dogs and I'm certain they are lovely in their own way. :biggrin1:


People still say that to me about Lily. Even people that know what a Hav is. Maltese have adorable little teddy bear faces so I take it as a compliment

I know what you mean though, I would never insist to someone else that their dog looked like another breed.


----------

